# Availability of Metric Spiral Upcut Bits in the US?



## williaty (Mar 24, 2012)

I've just received my Incra TS-LS super system and somehow I overlooked the fact that I'll need metric router bits for the box jointing function since I chose the metric version of the LS Positioner. I'm sure in some parts of the world, this is no big deal. However, here in the midwestern US, I'm finding it difficult to source bits. I need either 8mm or 1/2" shank spiral upcut bits in 6, 8, 10, and 12mm diameters.

I've found a single 5mm Whiteside bit sold through Woodcraft and that's it. Lee Valley carries some metric 8mm shank 2-flute straight cut bits, but they don't have the required sizes. CMT has some 2-flute straight bits in their 811/812-series line, but they claim both fractional and metric sizes for the same bit, so they're fudging on at least one of them and I've heard that the Incra LS-system requires bang-on perfect bit sizing.

Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Onsrud Cutter, Router Bits items in LMT Onsrud store on eBay!

==



williaty said:


> I've just received my Incra TS-LS super system and somehow I overlooked the fact that I'll need metric router bits for the box jointing function since I chose the metric version of the LS Positioner. I'm sure in some parts of the world, this is no big deal. However, here in the midwestern US, I'm finding it difficult to source bits. I need either 8mm or 1/2" shank spiral upcut bits in 6, 8, 10, and 12mm diameters.
> 
> I've found a single 5mm Whiteside bit sold through Woodcraft and that's it. Lee Valley carries some metric 8mm shank 2-flute straight cut bits, but they don't have the required sizes. CMT has some 2-flute straight bits in their 811/812-series line, but they claim both fractional and metric sizes for the same bit, so they're fudging on at least one of them and I've heard that the Incra LS-system requires bang-on perfect bit sizing.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking at the metric Whiteside kit: 
INCRA Joinery Router Bit Set - Metric

It looks like you only need 6- and 10-mm straight bit, the dovetails are the same as the imperial versions. 

Here's some options for you: 

Carbide Processors - Search Results for "6mm AND straight"

Carbide Processors - Search Results for "10mm AND router AND bit"

Outside of ordering them, I'm not sure my local sources would stock them and I'm in a pretty big city (the local woodcraft didn't have them when I checked their online inventory).


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Eagle America Up-Cut Solid Carbide Metric Spiral Bits


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Whiteside carried at Woodcraft can order any size you need - my personal preference
Amazon
Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com
Sommerfeld Tools for Wood
Foshan City Shunde Ruima Machinery Co., Ltd. at Foshan City Shunde Ruima Machinery Co., Ltd. - Small Orders Online Store, Hot Selling free 8 bit,cutter cake,cutter and more on Aliexpress.com

Google search is a great place to start - Baker


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> Whiteside carried at Woodcraft can order any size you need - my personal preference
> Amazon
> Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com
> Sommerfeld Tools for Wood
> ...


Did you even read the OP's post? None of the sites you posted have what he wants.


----------



## williaty (Mar 24, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Onsrud Cutter, Router Bits items in LMT Onsrud store on eBay!


They only have a handful of bits listed, none of which are what I need.




wbrisett said:


> Carbide Processors - Search Results for "6mm AND straight"
> 
> Carbide Processors - Search Results for "10mm AND router AND bit"


They have the right cutting diameter, but they're all odd sized shanks. They must be endmills for metalworking where you'd have collets for any size. Won't work for routing. 




cagenuts said:


> Eagle America Up-Cut Solid Carbide Metric Spiral Bits


OK, they have some of the sizes I need, if I understand their listing. They don't explain which dimension they list is which, but it looks like the 6mm is a 1/4" shank and the 8 and 10mm bits are 1/2" shank. Do you guys read that the same way? Are Eagle bits sufficiently high quality to be dimensionally accurate to the level that Incra requires?



rwbaker said:


> Whiteside carried at Woodcraft can order any size you need - my personal preference
> Amazon
> Quality Router Bits, Router Tables at Unbeatable Prices - PrecisionBits.com
> Sommerfeld Tools for Wood
> ...


If it were as simple as asking google, I wouldn't have asked here. None of the links you have turn up spiral upcut bits in 6/8/10/12mm sizes with a 1/4", 8mm, or 1/2" shank.

So, if the Eagle bits are good to go, then I really only need to find a 12mm spiral bit in 1/2" shank.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

*availability of router bits*

Good morning (it is here,anyway). I suggest that you contact CARBATEC. They have a good range of router bits, I'm sure you will be able to get them from there.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

williaty said:


> They only have a handful of bits listed, none of which are what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link to Onsrud that BJ listed is just their ebay site which is where they have been unloading what I think may be factory over runs for a year or so now. Onsrud may produce more straight bits than any other manufacturer in the world and have all the sizes you need but I can't say if you will find them in the shank sizes you need as they cater to CNC machining more than anything else. I bought lots of them on ebay at fire sale prices when they had more listings there but many were in metric size shanks so I bought bushings to fit them. I still need a 12mm collet which I will probably get from Elaire Corporation because there is no bushing to go from 1/2 to 12mm. You can find LMT Onsrud on the net but finding the woodworking bits on their site isn't easy. However, there are customer service phone numbers on the home page and they are as helpful as anyone can possibly be according to one member who called them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I would send this mob an email:

Australian router bits and cutters at apworkshop.com.au


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

I think your best option is to get the Whiteside bits. 

Whiteside 1058-M6 -- This is a ½" shank 6 mm bit (same as what is in the kit Incra sells).
Whiteside 1062-M10 -- This is a ½" shank 10 mm bit (same as what is in the kit Incra sells). 

You can get these through any Woodcraft store (they will have to order them most likely). Or through various online retailers that sell whiteside. 

Whiteside 3-Piece Metric Router Bit Set with 1/2" Shank

Surprisingly, Eagle America doesn't sell a metric straight bit. (Eagle America's bits are made for them by Whiteside Machinery). 

None of these are spiral upcut bits, but double fluted straight bits.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

williaty said:


> They don't explain which dimension they list is which, but it looks like the 6mm is a 1/4" shank and the 8 and 10mm bits are 1/2" shank. Do you guys read that the same way?
> So, if the Eagle bits are good to go, then I really only need to find a 12mm spiral bit in 1/2" shank.


106-0392 = 6mm diameter, 7/8" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length, 1/4" shank
106-0565 = 8mm diameter, 1" cutting length, 3" overall length, 1/2" shank
106-0695 = 10mm diameter, 1-1/8" cutting length, 3" overall length, 1/2" shank

Are you sure you need a 12mm bit?


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

cagenuts said:


> 106-0392 = 6mm diameter, 7/8" cutting length, 2-1/2" overall length, 1/4" shank
> 106-0565 = 8mm diameter, 1" cutting length, 3" overall length, 1/2" shank
> 106-0695 = 10mm diameter, 1-1/8" cutting length, 3" overall length, 1/2" shank
> 
> Are you sure you need a 12mm bit?


Ironically, I was going to post those! These Eagle America bits are exactly what he is looking for, spiral upcut bits. 

I found them in their paper catalog, not when I searched online. Not sure why that is, but at least we've located them here in the US. 

Now that said, I would definitely check with Eagle America (call them) and verify that these are exactly 6 and 10 mm. The Incra router setup is very particular about sizes. If it is even the slightest bit off, then your joints won't come out correct. You can correct for this with the micro positioner, but I wouldn't want to do that every time I used it.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

*amazon shows whitside 5,8,10mm*



cagenuts said:


> Did you even read the OP's post? None of the sites you posted have what he wants.


My sincerest apologies to the thread creator and thank you for making my mistakes public.

Baker


----------

